

Company selling clones of web products (incl. airbnb, etsy, pininterest..) - theone
http://www.agriya.com/products

======
david_shaw
Honestly, seems like a clever tactic to me as long as they don't wander into
the realm of outright copyright infringement.

Think about it from the perspective of a freelance web developer: _How many
times have I heard "build me a Groupon clone"? How many times have I heard
"build me Facebook, but <with this subtle difference>"?_

From that perspective, it's actually a very clever and efficient way to
attract a client base and not need to bash your head into your keyboard every
time you receive a spec for a <business-name-here> clone.

That said--and I didn't look very closely at this particular site--infringing
upon their technology is obviously unethical and wrong. Just my $0.02.

\--

Edit: It looks like they're actually labeling them as things like "Groupon
clone." Clever, sure, but I think this crosses the line into infringement. I
am not a lawyer, however, so someone who is more familiar with the subject
should correct me if I'm wrong :)

------
cheeze
This is definitely over the line of infringement. Pininterest? Really? The
idea isn't too bad IMO, but the way they are going about it is.

